# finnex fuge ray planted + lights



## killiedave57 (Dec 25, 2014)

anyone using this lighting system?
I was looking for something to use on a 75 planted tank..
saw them in use on a local fish store tank, but I think they had 4 strips on a 125???
anyhow...
still shopping and really want to find something with DIY...
thanks
david


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

If you want to go DIY then PM me and I can walk you through it. 

As far as the finnex fixtures are concerned I would think on a 75 Gallon tank you will need at least two and possibly 3 fixtures to get the light level high enough. The 48" fixture is only 35 Watts with a lot of red light. That is less then 1/2 Watt per gallon and with LED's even for low light plants it is not enough. Two fixtures would give you close to 1 Watt per gallon and give you a lot more fredom in your plant choice.


----------



## abrooks12376 (Jul 22, 2014)

What are you trying to achieve?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi killiedave57,

Welcome to APC!

Here is an easy DIY LED system, better quality LED's than Finnex.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi killiedave57,
> 
> Welcome to APC!
> 
> Here is an easy DIY LED system, better quality LED's than Finnex.


That thread is almost two years old. LED technology has advanced considerably since then. The top LED's are producing almost double the light per watt since 2 years ago. Yes 20 watts on a 20 gallon tank can be great but today you do need that much wattage for the same results with top of the line LED's.


----------

